# Two pigeon ads on Craigslist seeking homes?



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Saw two ads tonight. One was for a home for a baby pigeon with a leg problem and one is a lost obviously tame fancy pigeon. Suggested they each post here. One is from Massachusetts and one from Florida. 

https://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pet/5647072472.html
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/pet/5631123045.html
And here are two more pigeon ads about pigeons needing homes or aid, one from Knoxville and one from near Detroit:

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/pet/5610294252.html
http://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/pet/5645527874.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That was a good idea. They're cute birds. Hope the owners can be found.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Noticed first ad about the baby with the twisted leg didn't post well. Here it is again:
http://miami.craigslist.org/brw/pet/5647072472.html


----------

